# Jewellery shop Camden street ,Dublin,1900s?



## thedaras (15 Sep 2009)

Hi, I understand there was a  shop, jewellery but could have been a pawnbrooker on Camden street,Dublin in the 1900s.

Does anyone know if it really was there?

Ive tried the google way but have come up with nothing so far.

Its for research purposes.

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Sep 2009)

It is very likely that there would have been a pawnbroker or jewellery shop there at some stage. 

get a copy of Thom's Directories and see if that helps.

Brendan


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Sep 2009)

thedaras said:


> Hi, I understand there was a  shop, jewellery but could have been a pawnbrooker on Camden street,Dublin in the 1900s.
> 
> Does anyone know if it really was there?
> 
> ...



My mother says there were two pawnbrokers but they were in Bishop Street and Cuffe Street rather than Camden Street.


----------



## Hoagy (15 Sep 2009)

Could be Wexford Street, maybe. Blake Bros were in number 15 in the fifties, jewellers not pawnbrokers, though.
Otherwise it's probably Gorman's in Cuffe St just around the corner like Sue Ellen's mother says.


----------



## woodbine (15 Sep 2009)

Plunkett, John, 90 Lower Camden St (licensed pawnbroker)

 

from Shaw's Dublin city Directory 1850


i know it's a bit earlier than you're looking for. Any help?


----------



## thedaras (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks for replies.

The information  I have is that it was Camden Street,but will look at the others you all have mentioned.

It was the names of the owners which you gave which would indicate that its not what Im looking for ,as my understanding is that it was a Jewish family whom owned it.
This is from other information gathered that the area around there was known as " little jerusalam",.
Am in the process of checking all thats mentioned in your posts so thanks again.


----------



## D8Lady (15 Sep 2009)

It was quite possibly both a pawnbrokers and a jewellers.

People would have pawned jewellery. Unredeemed items would have been sold. So it may have beem both. [broken link removed]today still offer that type of service. 

Lets know how your search goes - am intrigued!


----------



## thedaras (15 Sep 2009)

Found one in the Dail Eireann reports;It is shown as pawnbrokers.
Im leaving out the name,as Im not sure if this place still exsists or persons are dead or alive! — 9 Camden Court and rere 29 Lower Camden Street, Dublin 2.


----------



## D8Lady (15 Sep 2009)

If you have a name, then check out the 1911 Census to verify if they are who you are looking for.


----------



## mercman (15 Sep 2009)

theDaras - this might help you == the name Albert Lindy - does that ring a bell. Was at the very top of the street


----------



## thedaras (15 Sep 2009)

mercman said:


> theDaras - this might help you == the name Albert Lindy - does that ring a bell. Was at the very top of the street


 
The name doesnt ring a bell;sorry..
Was it a jewellery shop?
The name of the place Im looking for ,I seem to have found in Dail eireann reports,however it doesnt seem to exsist anymore.
It was it now appears,definitly there in the early 1900s.
Looked up the 1900 census,but anyone with that name was neither a pawnbroker nor jeweller! which is weird ..
Thanks all.


----------



## mercman (15 Sep 2009)

thedaras said:


> The name doesnt ring a bell;sorry..
> Was it a jewellery shop?



Yep he was a jeweller - a very fine one in that.

If you want to PM me the name I may be able to throw some light on it. When we were small my father used to take us around all the jewelers and antique shops in that area. The name might ring a bell or I know somebody whose family had a large jewelery manufacturing business in the area and I am due to speak with him tomorrow evening.


----------



## thedaras (16 Sep 2009)

Hi Mercman, have PMd you! thanks


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Sep 2009)

try posting a question over at archiseek.
[broken link removed]

someone on there may well have a photo of the actual shop.


----------



## purpeller (16 Sep 2009)

I have access to Slaters directory of 1894 but you need a name to search.  Can look it up if you want to pm.


----------



## PetPal (16 Sep 2009)

There was a Jewellery Shop called "Lazlo's" there for years.  Is that the one?


----------

